# Craftsman with a 18.5HP Twin Kohler



## drig

Hello,
I have spotted a craftsman tractor with an 18.5 Hp Kohler twin Magnum. It was apparently manufactured in 2000; it has the large rear wheels and a 46" deck. I do not have access to the tractor so I cannot inspect it. Does anyone know what model this is?
thank you,
drig


----------



## wjjones

Try 917.274950 on searspartsdirect.com and see if it matches.


----------



## olearyzone

I just bought a craftsman garden tractor (large rear tires, high and low range transmission, 6 speeds in all) and it says it is an 18.5 twin magnum. the model number is 917.258860.


----------



## wjjones

olearyzone said:


> I just bought a craftsman garden tractor (large rear tires, high and low range transmission, 6 speeds in all) and it says it is an 18.5 twin magnum. the model number is 917.258860.



http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=917258860


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Possible candidates are- (18.5 HP Kohler magnums in my home made database- there's probably more, these are just the ones I have)
917.
250480
251480
251481
251490
251492
252711
252790
255980
255981
257730
258680
258681
258691
258860
258870


----------



## jnjh64

olearyzone said:


> I just bought a craftsman garden tractor (large rear tires, high and low range transmission, 6 speeds in all) and it says it is an 18.5 twin magnum. the model number is 917.258860.


Sounds like the one I just acquired. Mine has a plow up front. Model # 917.255919 Don't know the year.
The sn# is hard to read. ??09805506 Any idea of the year? It runs well. but would like to know the year.


----------



## pogobill

Is the SN# ??098 or ??898


----------

